# How to do Delay sending email in Gmail



## guvar

Hi guys, 
I am wondering how can I do a delay mail in gmail, in other words....
I would like to email to my client at 8am but I dont have time to do that time frame. So I would like to send at 6am or so but my time should show up at 8am on my email. Any suggestion welcome.


----------



## MrsMime

Unfortunately, this feature is not present in Gmail. 
Are you using a mail application? If you're using Thunderbird, there's an extension you can download that will do this for you. The steps are too long and I'm too lazy to type it all out, so there's a guide for that here.

If you're just web based, sorry to say that you're out of luck, mate.


----------



## Elric

guvar said:


> Hi guys,
> I am wondering how can I do a delay mail in gmail, in other words....
> I would like to email to my client at 8am but I dont have time to do that time frame. So I would like to send at 6am or so but my time should show up at 8am on my email. Any suggestion welcome.


Just out of curiosity... other than a terrorist act... why would you need to do this? lol


----------



## simon

guvar said:


> Hi guys,
> I am wondering how can I do a delay mail in gmail, in other words....
> I would like to email to my client at 8am but I dont have time to do that time frame. So I would like to send at 6am or so but my time should show up at 8am on my email. Any suggestion welcome.


Although the feature is not part of gmail, the feature can be done with Mail and you can add your gmail account to be managed by Mail. This is pretty straight forward:

Add new account: account type POP
Description: (whatever you wish - Gmail, etc.)
Email address: your existing email address
Full Name: your name or your anonymous nik
Incoming Mail Server: pop.gmail.com
User Name: (your gmail email address in full)
Password: (your gmail email password)
Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP): the server is smtp.gmail.com (authentication type is password - repeat your login and password information here), use secure sockets and default ports.


Now for the delayed sending part. There are a number of Applescripts available out there that will delay sending your mail - google what you are looking for and choose the one that suits your needs


----------



## SINC

Why not simply use Mail and the scripts? Why try to reinvent the wheel with gmail?


----------



## iMouse

Resurrection, after 4 years??

It's a ****ing miracle.

tptptptp






:lmao:


----------



## jasontd101

There are a couple programs out there that allow you to follow-up on emails at a later time. The 2 best I have found are:

Scheduled sending and email reminders | Boomerang for Gmail >> works with gmail and have a chrome plugin

TickleTrain | Follow-Up Emails, Email Reminder >> works with all email clients

I use both for different reasons but between these 2 you should find they works really well depending on what your exact needs are.


----------

